# New 2021 Outback 24 Ours Shows Delaminating At Pdi



## Nickyv (Jan 30, 2021)

Im new to RVing and just purchased a new outback and went to the PDI today. They said they went over it for four hours before I showed up, I noticed the ribs of the frame were pushing out on the Luanne And the tech doing the PDI said it was delaminating - then the sales manager and their head tech came out and said this was normal on these units. I went out to their lot and they had six Outbacks all different sizes - none had this same defect. After a long discussion they decided to order another. Ive been reading this forum and others like it. It truly helped me in making these kind of decisions- please let me know if Im being overly cautious.


----------



## GodFather2u (Nov 18, 2013)

Welcome! No, you are not being overly cautious. Delaminating is not "normal."


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

If I understand what you are saying, the interior paneling is being pushed inward by the aluminum frame. Is that correct?

I had a 2008 21RS that during an extended time period, I think it was 10+ days of temperatures in the 20s, something similar happened. In my case I figured out that the aluminum frame shrank from the cold more than the paneling did. Because of this, the paneling was bulged and the nail heads pulled through the paneling. I'm not sure about Outback construction now, but back then the paneling was attached to the frame with an air finish nailer the same as would be used for wood. The countersink depth for the nails may have been set too deep. I took it to the dealer and even though it was under warranty they said there was nothing the could do to fix it. That being said, I fixed it myself. I ended up using paneling nails that were serrated and would hold on to the aluminum frame. Since the paneling nails were not countersunk in the paneling, they didn't pull through. It was a lot of work but it ended up looking good and I never had that problem again.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

It might be "normal" for that dealer to push a defective product on a consumer, but delamination is a HUGE problem with many RV mfg's. You did the right thing by standing your ground and not taking that unit.

Now...If they treated you with lies during the sales process, I'd hate to be involved with them during any warranty work. I would HIGHLY reconsider your purchase with that dealer.


----------

